# Warmaster base sizes?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking at some of the Warmaster stuff right now... The Greater Daemons look like they could become Heralds and I'm thinking of using the Screamers of Tzeentch as my non-nurgle Nurglings (I can't stand Nurgle).

Anybody have an idea of the base sizes?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

doesnt really matter, if your using them in warmaster you use the base provided if not then you would base them appropriately for the system your proxying them into so it would be a 40mm round or square base


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I was just checking to see if I needed to invest in new bases or whether I could just buy the warmaster stuff and not bother with buying more stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you will need to get the base from some place(nudge nudge) as the warmaster ones wont be right for either core system im afraid.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Warmaster bases are 20mmx40mm.


----------

